# Media Player 11 not recognizing my blank disc



## Balestrom (Jan 12, 2007)

Really, there are two issues here. All I want to do is download purchased MP3 songs and burn to disc.

Well, my Nero 7 is able to burn them to disc, but there are burps in all the songs that were MP3 format. Songs uploaded from disc and then downloaded via Nero work fine. In fact, all I do is move it over to nero to burn and if I play before I burn it still belches. (Doesn't belch on my Windows Media Player)

Out of frustration, I tried to burn using Windows Media Player 11. However, it does not recognize a blank disc in my E drive. It recognizes my E drive and my HP DVD 1040 burner, just not a blank disc in the drive.

First I thought it was the disc, so I tried several of one type and then several of different types of discs we have floating around here. No luck.

I googled it and it was suggested that my HP 1040 driver needed to be updated. I have the most recent updates... But when I googled this I noticed that there were many others who had problems who had different burners... so it seems like it is perhaps a WMP 11 issue. However their site blames the burner, not their product.

So, I either need a way to fix nero so that it stops belching on my MP3's or I need to find a way for WMP 11 to recognize blank discs in my HP 1040.

Any suggestions?


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

I was going to suggest going to Video Help, but a search there for HP 1040 didn't turn up a whole lot. Off the top of my head I'd say that if it's not recognizing blank media there seems to be a compatibility issue and you might want to try different discs.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Why would a media player ever recognize a blanck disk?


----------



## Balestrom (Jan 12, 2007)

kc1ih said:


> Why would a media player ever recognize a blanck disk?


I am not sure I understand your question. Window Media Player 11 has a burn function. When you select burn it asks you to insert a blank disc into the CD/DVD burner, even though there are blank discs in the burner.

At this point, I have read on internet posts that a lot of people are having this issue with WMP 11, but I have not seen any actual solution to the problem.


----------



## Balestrom (Jan 12, 2007)

quote\I was going to suggest going to Video Help, but a search there for HP 1040 didn't turn up a whole lot. Off the top of my head I'd say that if it's not recognizing blank media there seems to be a compatibility issue and you might want to try different discs./quote



I have used both Maxell and Memorex. Any other suggestions?


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Since it's free, you could always try CBBurnerXP.


----------



## Balestrom (Jan 12, 2007)

bidger said:


> Since it's free, you could always try CBBurnerXP.


Do you know anybody who had used this program?


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Balestrom said:


> Do you know anybody who had used this program?


I use it all the time. It's a great "free" program


----------

